# The Canadian Resumes Service



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 8, 2015)

The Canadian will resumes service between Toronto and Winnipeg effective with the April 11th westbound departure from Toronto.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/about-via-rail/media-room/latest-news/79727/08-april-2015-via-rail-resumes-train-services-between-to

(so much for the possibility of a reroute on CP between Sudbury and Winnipeg!!)


----------



## bobnjulie (Apr 8, 2015)

Woo hoo!!!! I was starting to get nervous!


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 9, 2015)

Moi, aussi.


----------

